# Should I get a double critter nation or just a single?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Sometime during the summer, my mom should be allowing me two male rats. Only two. Currently I have $170. After I sell my 3DS XL I will have $370. Once I do get the rats, which might be sometime in August, I should also have about $700 saved up from my allowance ($20 a week), so that gives me $1070 to spend on the cage, the supplies, the rats (from a breeder) and keep some money back for vet bills. But my problem is, should I get a double critter nation or just a single and add onto it later? If I got the double unit, I wouldn't be able to buy as many toys for in the cage and for outside during free ranging time. But if I got the single unit, I could buy many more toys and still have a pretty penny saved back for vet bills. What do you think? I'm pretty sure I'm going with the single unit, though, so I don't have a bare double.. Thanks in advance for answers


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

You probably don't need a double if you're only going to have two rats in it.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

A single is plenty and then some for two. I'd say go for that and the extra toys and such, then you can switch them out and keep the cage interesting.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree, just get the single CN. It's kind of a waste of money you'll need for vet bills to buy a DCN for just two rats. I have a single CN and my two little damsels just adore it, plus there's more than enough room for 2-3 hammocks (or more if you get creative) which makes for extra levels, as well as rope bridges. I've had no problem making my single a toy-a-palooza (plus they're HUGE, the pictures do not do the CN's justice. When I got mine it was sooooo much bigger than I thought it would be). With rats you'll want to save as much money as you can in every way you can in case of emergencies. I thought the DCN was great, but too much for two rats, especially when I was fighting an expensive URI with one of them and needed the extra cash for vet bills. You can also save yourself money for vet visits by buying bargain toys from goodwill or $1.00 ferret toy 4 packs at the pet store or whatever they offer that is cheap and safe, just saying. c; Good luck with your future ratta-tat-tat's.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

As everyone said a single should be more than enough.
I have a double CN for my 4 rats, and they still have a ridiculous amount of space.


----------



## jordanskillsz (Dec 11, 2012)

i got the double cn for 2 since i got mine from petsmart and they only sold the doubles. single one is more then enough space. but too much space never hurts.


----------

